# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  [Tanya] Cara menghitung jumlah bioball yang dibutuhkan

## agent23

suhu2x, numpang tanya donk  :P  :P 

Saya mau ngisi salah satu chamber + TS kolam saya yang ukurannya: 
1. 70x50x65cm (PxLxT) (Chamber)
    Volume = 227.500 cm3 
2. 165x15x100cm (PxLxT) (Trickle Shower)
    Volume = 247.500cm3

Volume tersebut sudah bersih dari tebal tembok dll, benar2 merupakan ruang kosong dalam chamber yang akan diisi bioball.

Hitungnya bagaimana sih? Apa benar tinggal langsung volume ruang yang tersedia tinggal dibagi volume dari bioball (Rambutan dengan d:3cm)
Volume bioball = 4/3*phi*r*r*r = 14.13cm3

1. Bioball untuk chamber = 227.500/14.12 = 16.100 bioball
2. Bioball untuk TS = 247.500/14.12 = 17.516 bioball

Mohon koreksinya yah.
Terima kasih sebelumnya atas bantuannya   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

